# "Wetsuit" seat covers that fit surprisingly well in the Cruze for $19.88



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Whoa, do they come in different colors?


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

May differ from WalMart to Walmart, but the one I went to only had this color, and Red, I believe. But I imagine Walmart.com could tell you for sure.


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the post!

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

Al3e925 said:


> Thanks for the post!
> 
> Sent from my SM
> 
> No problem. I am liking the improved material on the seats.


----------



## nsettles1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Can you post the barcode? I want to find the exact ones online, and there are some different types.


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

nsettles1 said:


> Can you post the barcode? I want to find the exact ones online, and there are some different types.


Dang. I tossed the box. Maybe I can reference the receipt.


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

The receipt shows number 0643 3345 5986


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SPARTANZ06 said:


> The receipt shows number 0643 3345 5986


If you have the walmart app and a online account scan the QR code and it will give you a link to the receipt to click on. The numbers just gave me everything they sold with part of those in the description. Some items are store only and some can be online ordered. I use the app to get online pricing on items that cost more in the store. You can't do it at self check and a handful of times you may need a manager to get it if it's like a $20 difference.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

No Pics? Or did you post some and somehow they are not showing for me?


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

Merc6 said:


> If you have the walmart app and a online account scan the QR code and it will give you a link to the receipt to click on. The numbers just gave me everything they sold with part of those in the description. Some items are store only and some can be online ordered. I use the app to get online pricing on items that cost more in the store. You can't do it at self check and a handful of times you may need a manager to get it if it's like a $20 difference.


Googled it and found it rather quickly. Walmart #: 556536697

Here is the link: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Auto-Drive-Wetusit-Seat-Cover/139955706


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

wasney said:


> No Pics? Or did you post some and somehow they are not showing for me?


There are 2 pictures posted in post #1.


----------



## SPARTANZ06 (Jan 5, 2017)

They have "Wetsuit" spelled wrong (Wetusit) on their site. And the actual price is $19.82


----------

